# Dyno reading help!!!! Torque not showing up!!!!



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Glow plugs are like heaters. They do not pulse or provide any indication of RPM. They don't even stay on the whole time the engine is running. I can't imagine any way to monitor RPM short of the crank or cam sensors. Or some sort of output sensor.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> Glow plugs are like heaters. They do not pulse or provide any indication of RPM. They don't even stay on the whole time the engine is running. I can't imagine any way to monitor RPM short of the crank or cam sensors. Or some sort of output sensor.


Maybe reading it off the OBD2 port or something?


----------



## BZKRThunder (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys, ill give them a call back monday since they are closed now and mention the OBD2, crank/cam sensors


----------

